# I ate like a PIG today



## Caretaker (Mar 17, 2012)

Good thing I`m not on a cut. I ate WAY too much food today and ALL bad.
4 eggs, sausage, 1/2 bagel w/butter, coffee
1/2 tuna sub
pbj on raisin bread
Wendy`s jr cheeseburger
Ham and cabbage with boiled potato
Orange
Banana
green salad with olive oil, vinegar and feta cheese
and 4 pints of Guiness
And I`m debating a pint of Talenti Gelato

2 hours of cardio tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 17, 2012)

Pics or this...nevermind. At least take a picture of the gelato


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 17, 2012)

And I didn`t train at all today. But I did pass on the Gelato. Mmmmmmmmmmm Sea Salt Caramel. Like  frozen Milky Way.
I`ll have one in August. LOL


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 17, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> And I didn`t train at all today. But I did pass on the Gelato. Mmmmmmmmmmm *Sea Salt Caramel.* Like  frozen Milky Way.
> I`ll have one in August. LOL



How could you?!?!?!?!
     <------Why is the picture so small


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 17, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> How could you?!?!?!?!
> View attachment 42852 <------Why is the picture so small


Normally I would have gone to the gym at 5 am after the eggs and normal oatmeal and coffee. I just needed a day off.


----------



## squigader (Mar 17, 2012)

It's actually not horrendous until you get to the 4 pints of beer. That's about *1000 calories* right there.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 18, 2012)

Actually that doesn't look too bad except the Wendy's (ugh, why not make a home made burger?) and the 4 pints which is just...well...you would've been still ok without the ethanol.  But hey, you gotta get it in every once in a while.  Screw it.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 18, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> Actually that doesn't look too bad except the Wendy's (ugh, why not make a home made burger?) and the 4 pints which is just...well...you would've been still ok without the ethanol. But hey, you gotta get it in every once in a while. Screw it.



The burger was sitting on the table when I got home and it "called" me.
The pints were because a few friends I haven`t seen in a year or more were over so we went out for a few for St Paddy`s Day.

I ran 3 miles this morning and will hit the bike at the gym later. Eating ultra clean today.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Mar 19, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> Good thing I`m not on a cut. I ate WAY too much food today and ALL bad.
> 4 eggs, sausage, 1/2 bagel w/butter, coffee
> 1/2 tuna sub
> pbj on raisin bread
> ...



Psshh that dosent sound that bad at all ... (maybe the beer)


----------



## mth496 (Mar 19, 2012)

Dame, im on a cut and that list of food looks so good.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 19, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> Psshh that dosent sound that bad at all ... (maybe the beer)



I`m TRYING to start a cut. Back on track now. Eating ultra clean.


----------



## bezerk2a (Mar 25, 2012)

okay so you eat like that?so i eat more than that everyday and im at 240pounds not got a fast matab.but done feel down all adds to size and muscle and strength cardio just helps get lean and more oxygen to the muscle if thats what you want high rep low weight go for it bro.but dont be down about eating tons body needs it.sick of people saying dont eat this dont eat that my best friend is bigger than me and weighs 310pounds 6ft 6 and he eats 14times that amount and has done since he was 190pounds.diet is over rated if do the excersize and workout eat all you like.dont liston to fake bullshit in muscle and fitness.everyone needs to live


----------



## Imens (Mar 25, 2012)

I like having days like this lol but I don't do it that often  beacuse I still want to saty healthy and stick to a diet


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 25, 2012)

so this is how people can use gear and still look like shit..


just messin with you Op  sometimes i wish i could eat like that but I would definitely end up projectile vomitting everything back up and set a land speed record


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> so this is how people can use gear and still look like shit..
> 
> 
> just messin with you Op  sometimes i wish i could eat like that but I would definitely end up projectile vomitting everything back up and set a land speed record


 I almost did. I felt liken shit the next day between not training and all that nasty food. Now I know what a female means when she says " I feel fat". That day I felt fat. LOL back to nor,\mal now and starting my cut on the 1st. I posted a typical cut day`s food intake in another thread(spring cut).


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 28, 2012)

Bad food, yes.. But roflamo, that is easily like 1 meal or 2....not a lot of food


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 29, 2012)

4 pints of Mother's Milk...Always goes down smooth


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 29, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Bad food, yes.. But roflamo, that is easily like 1 meal or 2....not a lot of food



When I`m on a bulk cycle or even just maintaining it`s a LOT more. Usually around 3K.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 29, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> 4 pints of Mother's Milk...Always goes down smooth



Yes. I`m gonna miss it for a while. LOL


----------



## AK49er (Apr 1, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> Good thing I`m not on a cut. I ate WAY too much food today and ALL bad.
> 4 eggs, sausage, 1/2 bagel w/butter, coffee
> 1/2 tuna sub
> pbj on raisin bread
> ...



Like you said good thing your not on a cut.....it's alright bro....i break down every now and then but i always make sure i come back stronger...it's not easy to eat clean all the time...let's be honest here.....


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 1, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> When I`m on a bulk cycle or even just maintaining it`s a LOT more. Usually around 3K.



You make no sense. You make a post, on how you ate like a pig and ate "WAY TO MUCH FOOD"...You say you aren't cutting, but to maintain you need to eat more?  wtf


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 2, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> You make no sense. You make a post, on how you ate like a pig and ate "WAY TO MUCH FOOD"...You say you aren't cutting, but to maintain you need to eat more? wtf



What I meant was way too much BAD food. I eat clean 95% of the time. For me that day was like an alcoholic falling off the wagon.


----------

